# Ridgid Floor Model Drill Press, DP1550



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I paid three hundred bucks for this 15-inch device a couple of years back. I had initially picked out a Delta 16.5 incher, but when it came time to make the purchase Lowe’s had sold out of the Delta and doing a special order jacked the price up too much.

The Ridgid DP-1550 is a fine tool. It has 12 speeds, running from 300 on up to 3100 rpm, although to make speed changes you have to open the top, release the tension with a lever on the side of the housing, and move some belts. Well, that is pretty typical. The motor is not a super powerhouse, being ½ horsepower and 8 amps (single phase), but when I recently did some forstner drilling with a 3.25-inch bit this fine induction motor had no problems. The chuck had to be tightened very securely however, to keep the bit from slipping. There is a lot of twist resistance with a bit that big. The unit has a built-in lamp that helps to light up the table area.

The set up procedure was without incident (the housing is heavy, and maybe an owner could use some help in lifting it onto the post) and the chuck installed without a hitch. Alignment was right on. I did want to get the entire unit a bit more up into the air, so I built a wooden base underneath that lifts the entire unit about 5 inches.
This drill comes with the usual cast-iron table and as you can see from the photos I overlaid a plywood version to protect work pieces from scuffing and dinging accidents. The wooden table is also considerably larger than the iron one underneath, and the design lets me use clamps to solidly lock certain work pieces into position. I also installed a fence in the back to block chips from vaulting into the area behind the drill, and the fence is held in place underneath by wing nuts that allow for quick removal when dealing with larger items.

In addition to this drill press, I have a 10-inch Ryobi unit (reviewed by me just a moment ago) that is used for lighter-duty drilling jobs. (It also has a wooden table installed over the cast-iron one.) Together, they make a good team. With the Ridgid, I have discovered that the slightly smaller size, compared to the Delta, or even to some still larger models is not really that big a deal. The Ridgid press is a solid performer.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Howard,
I have the 16" delta that I did by at Lowes. I was in there one day a couple of years ago during a 20% off sale. They had already marked down the drill press previously, then took another 20% off. I ended up paying 160.00 for it. It has worked well, and looks like it probably comes out of the same plant that your ridgid did.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Howard,
> I have the 16" delta that I did by at Lowes. I was in there one day a couple of years ago during a 20% off sale. They had already marked down the drill press previously, then took another 20% off. I ended up paying 160.00 for it. It has worked well, and looks like it probably comes out of the same plant that your ridgid did.
> Mike Hawkins


Yeah, probably only a couple of Chinese factories are making all of this stuff, and the only differences are minor and cosmetic, or, as in the case of the Ridgid vs the Delta, size related. You got one heck of a deal on that fine Delta unit. I like my Ridgid, but I do wish I could have gotten the Delta before they ran out at Lowe's.

I love obtaining tools, but my existing shop only has so much space. Heck, the place is now so packed that even when I purchase a small hand tool I have trouble finding a place on the wall to hang it. Additional floor space? Forget it. I have already added two small additional rooms, but there is space on one end for another expansion. Hmmmm?

Howard Ferstler


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Howard Ferstler said:


> This drill comes with the usual cast-iron table and as you can see from the photos I overlaid a plywood version to protect work pieces from scuffing and dinging accidents. The wooden table is also considerably larger than the iron one underneath, and the design lets me use clamps to solidly lock certain work pieces into position. I also installed a fence in the back to block chips from vaulting into the area behind the drill, and the fence is held in place underneath by wing nuts that allow for quick removal when dealing with larger items


Thanks, nice review. I picked up the Delta at Lowes last week at a strange clearance price that vanished in a couple of days. Your pictures and discussion on the wooden table/fence has given me some ideas for my drill press. I expect greater accuracy, capability and safety while using my drill press. Do you recommend any additional accessories to maximize the drill press capabilities? I saw a wooden table on the base of your Ridgid DP....what is that for? dust/debri blocker? And the platform under the DP base...?added mobility?


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

aggreX said:


> Thanks, nice review. I picked up the Delta at Lowes last week at a strange clearance price that vanished in a couple of days. Your pictures and discussion on the wooden table/fence has given me some ideas for my drill press. I expect greater accuracy, capability and safety while using my drill press. Do you recommend any additional accessories to maximize the drill press capabilities? I saw a wooden table on the base of your Ridgid DP....what is that for? dust/debri blocker? And the platform under the DP base...?added mobility?


Hey, I really cannot think of anything one might need except for maybe a drill-press vice or maybe a more exotic table/fence assembly. I have seen examples of the latter in some of those handiman/woodworker suggestion magazines. I did make a removable, V-shaped guide that can be used to more effectively drill into round dowels from the side. The guide helps to keep the dowels from rotating as I drill into them.

I have a basic DP vice mounted to a piece of mdf. If I need it I can clamp that assembly to the wooden table on the big vice. I also have a smaller Ryobi bench-top vice (reviewed by me elsewhere on this site, as I recall) that I at first had the vice attached to solidly, because I was using that DP mainly for metal drilling. However, I have since made the vice more portable and installed a wooden table and fence on that smaller DP, too (the thing is easier to use for smaller-scale work than the bigger Ridgid) and I can clamp the vice to it if the need arises.

The wooden cover on the base of the Ridgid is mainly there to keep debris from falling through the large clamp holes on the bottom. In addition, if I accidentally drop a drill bit through the upper base hole while fumbling to get it clamped into position it will thump into wood instead of the metal base. I also have a similar wooden cover on the smaller bench-top DP. Saves bits.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I have this model of drill press and have never really liked it. I had problems with the chuck from the beginning. The chuck never tightened or loosened smoothly, eventually, it broke. I had to replace it. The arbor is a size that doesn't allow for a keyless chuck from Grizzly. The saw has more runout than I would like. It is difficult to tighten the knob for me because it is so small. Just never really liked it, I have heard much better things about the Delta. Your Ridgid looks nice and I am glad you like it.


----------

